# School of Photography - Photo Tips



## davidbutcher (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi,

I run an online photo school called School of Photography.com, I just wanted to let you know about the free photo tips section you might want to take a look at. There's nearly 30 pages of them so far.

InFocus Photography Tips 

There's also a photo contest on, a small forum and student galleries elsewhere on the site. 

David.


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 25, 2005)

very nice  -  a lot of info!  maybe ill print a couple pages and read it


----------

